# Which spark plug for a 24" 6hp Craftsman??



## johnnyo (Nov 19, 2018)

what spark plug should I get for a 24/6 Craftsman blower??


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello John. Impossible to say without knowing what brand and model number of your 6 horse power motor. Briggs, Tecumseh, Honda, OHV or Flathead?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Look at the plug you have. It's likely the correct one for your engine. Or give us the engine information like Grunt suggested and we can look it up for you.
At the very least we need the model number of the snowblower and better the model number of the engine. After all on a lot of the older stuff the engine may have been replaced. :wink2:

.


----------



## johnnyo (Nov 19, 2018)

OK. I was assuming all Craftsman used Tecumseh motors. This one looks like a Tecumseh.
I will check for model number..


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Ya know, while we're on topic, is there a few different models of spark plug you guys keep on the shelf that will cover most applications?


I keep a few:


NGK BPR5ES, BPR4HS


Champion RJ19LM


Champion RN12YC


Any other suggestions?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

If it's the Tech, it's probably the Champ RJ19LM Look at the depth of the threads, they are shallow threads, 3/8 I think.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello yes it’s the RJ19LM


----------

